# locating pike in rivers



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

I've only tried pike fishing in the Cuyahoga a few times, both were during the summer, I found a lot in slack water. But I'm wondering were to located them after ice out.

Will they hold in current, heads or tailouts etc...?

thanks for any help


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

At WB we wade for them in the feeders before they fill up. :B After the die off of shad runnin they follow but to ambush them. After this rain now its hard tellin for awhile and they wont fill but the stain holds the warm/O2 water. Feeders. Hope it helps!


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I fish the Tuscarwas River for pike in the winter, so I can't offer you an specifics as far as the Cuyahoga River. I have found them to be in the slack water next to the current in heavy cover. I like to use a white spinnerbait and I throw it into the most dense cover I can find and that's usually how I get some pretty big ones. Last weekend, I threw a green tube into a downed tree limb and ripped out a 35.5" pike. Give it a try, you might have some luck with that in the Cuyahoga. Good luck!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i fish the tuscarawas river alot for pike all year around, i catch more pike in the cold water seasons late fall, winter and early spring. i ALWAYS catch my pike around WOOD PILES , i catch them on a variety of baits, spinnerbaits being the best then larger husky jerks and then spoons in all colors. you CANNOT move a bait too fast for pike, dont always slow down your retreive in the colder water, pike can be very aggressive in cold water. they also LOVE a large CREEK CHUB beneath a bobber in the slack water areas behind wood piles. i hope this helps alittle. wow thats a nice pike 35 inches !!! :B congrats !!!


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna try for them with a fly rod, a 35" would be a nice fight. Hope I can get some hook ups.


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

I fish Alot of areas in the rivers starting at waynesburg in the sany creek to new phila area.Im not a pro or anything so take my words as you want but most of my caychs have been in or around wood piles.Alot in edies around swift current as well.There is alot of pike in the rivers leading to the tusc along with the tusc.Anyone ever want any company let me know i like to go as much as possible.George


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

This time of year they seem to be around wood and close to the bank.


----------



## WishnFishn (Feb 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever caught them or herd of them getting caught out of the chagrin?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

muggs said:


> Thanks guys, I'm gonna try for them with a fly rod, a 35" would be a nice fight. Hope I can get some hook ups.


those flyies that they use for pike r cool and big


----------

